# What's on in July?



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, coming up to the UK in July, probably more or less 10/07 - 31/07.
Hope to visit Landrover show at Northampton and RV show at Lincoln, altho' they are both same weekend. Managed it last year by doing Friday at Northampton and Sat/Sun at Lincoln.
The question is what else of interest is on in the UK during this period?
Need to VFR in North Wales and South Lakes, but also interested in things like steam shows, Agricutural/Flower shows etc. anywhere really.
Suggestions welcome.-
saluti, eddied


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddied

Not sure if its your scene but theres a Western Show at Ffestiniog on 9th & 10th and Welshpool Country Music festival is on the weekend of 16th 17th.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Eddied,
Looks like there are quite a few Steam Fairs on in July. Try this link for more info.

http://www.steam-up.co.uk/where_to_go.htm

Anne


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

For seafarers, The International festival of the sea at Portsmouth from 30/6 to 3/7, including the Trafalgar celebrations, and the Global challenge yachts return to Portsmouth on 17th July.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Anyone interested in Superbikes, Moto GP, Aeroplanes Model and Full-size :-

1st - 3rd July – Flying for Fun Kemble Airfield, Gloucestershire

10th July – British Superbike Round 8 at Snetterton

16th - 17th July 2005 - BMFA Top Gun UK at RAF Barkston Heath

24th July 2005 Moto GP at Donnington


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
there are many Whats On guides on the net but I think this one is best:...well it works for me anyway :lol:

http://www.wherecanwego.com/

Mike


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

If you are interested in Agriculture/Flower shows then The Great Yorkshire Show at Harrogate, North Yorkshire 12th to 14th July, 2005 will suit you. www.greatyorkshireshow.com


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the very useful info. Looks like I won't be short of places to go!
Hope I'll meet some of you on the road.Bessacarr E645 Y966XEF
saluti, eddied


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

thank you spykal (mike) for a great link !!

Lyn


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

I did include the following item about the Tall Ships event at Newcastle in the Calendar before 'the crash' and re-submitted it again but it seems to have floated off in to the ether.

http://www.visitnewcastlegateshead.com/tallships2005/viewpage.php?id=1076&s=298

When they are finished the Sunderland Air show follows at the weekend with the Red Arrows et al. I also believe the Gateshead Flower Show is scheduled for about the same time.

Bonza


----------

